# Small booklet printing/ consumer info packets



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

Anytime I'm at the grocery store, there's always some products that stand out even when I'm not looking for items in that area. That would be the products that have small "info-booklets" tied to the neck. I'm not talking about the "bear collars," those I see for sale. I'm thinking something that is about 4 pages and has bits of info on them. Multi-fold card-stock or single stitched booklets.

While you would never be able to recover the cost of printing by adding to the non-booklet price (no real value added in a booklet,) the fact that items packaged with those stand out more would help marketing, I would think.

Another benefit: more info can be passed to the customer over available label space.

I haven't seen anything available like this, and I was wondering what peoples thoughts were.

En-mass, the booklets should end up at pennies each. Large operations could customize for their brand, and there could be a "generic" version that any small-operation could add to jars.

What information would be good? I do understand that there couldn't be any statements allowed regarding health benefits from honey, but it would be nice to find a way to warn people about HFCS mixed honey, difference between filtered and strained, etc...

Also, a tri-fold "bee-brochure" with similar info for having on your table would be nice. I'm thinking of working something up in Publisher and wanted to get some input.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

The National Honey Board has something similar to what you are describing.

They run around .13 each, plus shipping.

Here is a link:

http://www.honey.com/images/downloads/NHBCatalog.pdf


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

That's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for the link.

Edit - exactly isn't the right word here... What about something geared more for the raw producer? Again, differences between strained and filtered, nice blurb about buying local.

Any ideas to help set the small-timers apart from the major producers? I'll most likely use the NHB ones as a model for a couple pages on versility and energy benefits, a couple pages of recipes (my own,) cover and tail page. If I'm designing for 8 pages, still 2 more for consumer info.


----------



## psnolte (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Toker, I'm a small beekeeper in Seattle (2nd year) and my full time job is with a printing company. I've been thinking about this sort of thing too, and I have the facilities to produce it if we had people who were interested. Feel like chatting sometime?


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

I've done some playing with the inside copy. I think it's pretty good, but the smallest I've been able to push down the info I want down to is a single folded tag measuring 2.25" tall x 3.50" wide (0.13" bleed margins.) 4-color front/B&W back - prints 2.25"x7" - single fold - drilled holes.

If people show enough interest, I'll take it one step further and design a generic front/back copy that anyone can use. I started one, but it is being designed for my own label... I can drop that to hold status, since it's more part of my long term business plan.

Edit - Forgot to really mention... I haven't looked at an 8 page mini-booklet. Lots more copy to write, and I do have a real job to worry about.

2nd edit - Anyone have a GOOD picture for a cover? Provided you have the rights to let me use your photo, I can compensate with free tags? The pic would need to show raw honey in some way... Full frame with sunlight shining through.... Fancy wooden cutting block with dripping comb and green mint leaves... etc... Let the contest begin? Only rule: No bees in pic. Study was done that showed people didn't like seeing bees on labels, I'll pass the same to tags. Worse comes to worse, istockphoto has some I can use.


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

Curious.... Lots of views to the thread, but no discussion....

Is this something that nobody else, but a minor few, would be interested in? The more I print, the cheaper the per unit cost will be, if we get enough people interested, I can look into thousands of units printed, over hundreds for just a few of us. And if there is virtually no interest, then I'll drop the generic cover and go back to tailoring it for my label.

I'm not looking for committed orders, just an idea of "I would order X number of that if I liked it and the cost was reasonable." I'll post a low-res copy of the finished product before I ask people to commit.

Again... The first product would be a folded hang tag, measuring 2.25" tall x 3.5" wide. Cover art simple copy: "Honey Raw, Strained" Inside copy: blurb about honey containing enzymes that make it a natural antibiotic, define raw honey as not heated above 110, couple of fun facts, a few "guilty consumer" comments, and the differences between strained and filtered. Back cover will represent a form of "FAQ:" "Does honey spoil over time?" "My honey is crystallizing, do I throw it away?" "What is this white foam on my honey, and what do I do about it?"

So... do I continue or let this die on the vine?


----------



## kellymt (Apr 22, 2012)

I think it is a great idea. But just have three hives for us. Sounds like a good thing for those that are selling at farmers markets and such. Wish I could help more...


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Id be interested depending on price.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd be interested in about 500 depending on price. And I would very much would like to see your work to date. My wife (a spinner and a knitter) reports lots of chatter on various hang tags on the lists she reads. Of course as we are in the midst of designing/making our honey labels we are paying much attention to the subject.


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

ok.. A bit of interest. I'm headed out on vacation next week. and I'm swamped with work this week, so I won't be working on this for a bit. However,

I finished a tag for 'Raw, Strained.' I'm also thinking about a tag for 'Raw, Filtered' (a lot more rare of a extraction method from what I'm reading from you guys?) I'm now wondering what other categories people would be interested in, like 'pasteurized,' etc... Taking suggestions.

My other problem is I don't trust people any farther than I can throw my truck, so before I post sample copies, I need to get my company started and register these under copyright protection, set up payment options, etc... As I did have to buy the rights to the photo I'm using, and I have a good number of hours on copy, so posting the tag without isn't in my nature. I also don't think I can just post the copy and offer to start selling here, mods are most likely going to want me to buy space in the "For Sale" section. But I'll burn that bridge when I get there.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Keep us posted. I only have 3 hives and want the tags primarily to educate my neighbors and friends about honey. Thought about making 'em myself but I just don't have the time. I'd be interested in a 'how can we help the honeybees' section, i.e. spray less pesticides, etc. Maybe a quick FAQ too, how many flowers need to be visited for a pound of honey.... I like your other ideas too.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Consider "lightly strained" - that's what I use.


----------

